# Vision Spinner 2



## Franky

Hi guys, I just got my Vision Spinner 2 today and was just wondering if I have to completely drain the battery the first time before the initial charge or can I just charge it now as it's already glowing blue on the button?


----------



## RoSsIkId

drain then charge


----------



## Franky

Thanks, picked up a Protank 3 mini to go with it and am very impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

make sure when you unscrew it from the vision you unscrew the correct part or you gonna have juice all over

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre

I don't think it makes a difference when you charge it. Here is a little video giving an interesting trick on the vision spinner when charging.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Franky

Thanks @Andre, I would have been unimpressed if that did happen on my 1st time charge using the Twisp adaptor.


----------



## hyphen

also there seems to be a common problem that it stops charging on the various cycles , but you just unscrew and screw in again and it carries on .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Most interesting

Never had this issue with my Vision Spinner 1 batteries - on the Twisp charger.
Just works all the time, no need to click any buttons.

Perhaps this is a Vision Spinner 2 thing...


----------



## Bonez007

Silver said:


> Most interesting
> 
> Never had this issue with my Vision Spinner 1 batteries - on the Twisp charger.
> Just works all the time, no need to click any buttons.
> 
> Perhaps this is a Vision Spinner 2 thing...


I've not had this issue on my spinner 2.

I notice that sometimes the light will go green after a short period of charging, i unscrew and screw back on and it will charge again, like what @hyphen mentions


----------



## Franky

I have this problem all the time charging my Spinner 2 on the Twisp charger.


----------



## hyphen

Franky said:


> I have this problem all the time charging my Spinner 2 on the Twisp charger.


 Ditto , been keen to see if anyone out there is using an ego charger that moves thru all the cycles , it's starting to get super annoying .


----------



## Franky

@hyphen, yeah I charge it, then the light goes off and I'll check it again and see it's only on it's blue stage so I have to unscrew it again and repeat ad finitum. I love the Spinner though.


----------



## Bonez007

Do you guys think its a bug with the spinner 2, or twisp chargers? The chargers seem to be standard ego chargers though, which would mean that its a charger thing?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I always had hassles trying to use my Twisp chargers with other batteries...


----------



## hyphen

Im not using a Twisp charger and it still does that .


----------



## bones

I have the same issue with the spinner. I just pull out the USB cable and plug it back. Quicker than unscrewing it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen

10 points for @bones for the time saving fix , great idea , thanks .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

I have seen a post that vision is considering to make a charger for the spinner to overcome this problem

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiffer

Any news on the charging fix? I use a Kangertech EVOD charger 400ma and have the same issue.


----------



## Baverz

same story here. it has something to do with the charger


----------



## Jan

Nope, I am also soldiering on with my twisp chargers except for that I love my 2 spinners


----------



## Jan

Wonder what the new Kanger EMow chargers will do with a spinner???


----------



## WhatSmoke

Thought I was the only one experiencing charging issues, until I found this thread. 
But small annoyance really. I'm loving the Spinner 2 otherwise.


----------



## Rob Fisher

My recent convert is having the same issue with one of his Spinner II's... really annoying in that they charge it overnight and when he comes in the morning one is completely flat! Any news on this from the supplier because this is really not acceptable.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We have had the same issues, it is a charger issue due to the fact that the spinner has 3 cycles. We have spoken to the supplier about it and Vision has now made chargers specificlly for the spinner 2 which we have ordered. I cannot give an ETA though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have had the same issues, it is a charger issue due to the fact that the spinner has 3 cycles. We have spoken to the supplier about it and Vision has now made chargers specificlly for the spinner 2 which we have ordered. I cannot give an ETA though


 
Awesome! Thanks Stroods! Please shout when they arrive!


----------



## bones

Works much better if I plug it into my USB port to charge

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatSmoke

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have had the same issues, it is a charger issue due to the fact that the spinner has 3 cycles. We have spoken to the supplier about it and Vision has now made chargers specificlly for the spinner 2 which we have ordered. I cannot give an ETA though


 
Great news! Can't wait.

Love my Spinner, but the charging, or lack thereof, is really driving me up the wall.


----------



## Derek

The charger for the vision spinner II is available at eciggies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatSmoke

Derek said:


> The charger for the vision spinner II is available at eciggies


 
Good job! Thanks.


----------



## peterokzn

its in my cart


----------



## Franky

@peterokzn Can you let us know if it works without prematurely stopping?


----------



## WhatSmoke

So I can confirm, the Vision charger has resolved my Spinner charging issues. Happy days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

WhatSmoke said:


> So I can confirm, the Vision charger has resolved my Spinner charging issues. Happy days!



Well I don't know if it was something random on a charge.
I plugged in, left for an hour and when I got back the light on the charger was green. I took it off and the battery was still flashing orange. But I plugged back in and it charged as normal.

Worked perfect before then and after. It was just that once. I don't know if the electricity tripped or something while I was out.


----------

